# Ellington Field 1970's



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I Hope this is ok to post in this section! If not mods please remove or put in proper place.

I was stationed at Ellington in 1972. I had two friends whom I can not locate as I lost touch during my next three years overseas. I worked in POL. One is Tom Truitt and I found out last week he might be in Pasadena. He was from Corpus. The other was Roberto Ynclan. He was from San Antonio. Another fellow was a civilian there named Jerry (I think )Davis. Most of us just called him hippie.

Thanks

Maybe one of you 2cool folks know them. If so let me know.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

have you tried facebook or google ?? I looked at facebook but several Tom Truitt's...didn't know if one was him...and for Roberto..is the last name spelled correctly?? Ynclan..if so, I didn't find one on facebook for that name (tried Robert and Roberto)


----------

